# 5000 Circuitos Integrados para Audio



## router (Feb 21, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo y trato de hacer mi donación al foro, aqui les dejo una colección de cicuitos integrados de audio, espero que les sea de tanta utilidad como me a sido a mi es un poco extensa y el foro solo me permite 2Mb asi que la tuve que partir en 4 espero que eso no sea muy molesto un saludo para todos los que hacen posible este magnifico foro...

​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2012)

muchas gracias router por los archivos ,doblemente gracias por el esfuerzo y a fogo por la paciencia 
saludos


----------

